# Feuille de Soins Claims



## Bluehorizonfr

Hi folks,

Nearly 6 months after my S1 was issued, I am pleased to say that I am now enrolled in the French healthcare system.

I have a number of feuille de soins which I'd like reimbursed if possible.

Does anyone know if these can be reimbursed retrospectively and if so, how far back?

Thanks


----------



## jweihl

We're not exactly in your situation as we're from the US and don't have an S1. We understand that our claims are reimbursable for services rendered on or after the date on the "Attestation de droits de l'Assurance Maladie.


----------



## Crabtree

You used to be able to back claim from the date you applied to CPAM


----------



## EuroTrash

If it's an S1, logically you should be able to claim as of the date on the S1 because that is the date from which the UK has committed to covering your costs..
But these things don't always work logically.


----------



## Bluehorizonfr

Thanks to all. 

I will try getting reimbursement on all of them and post here with the results.


----------



## Bluehorizonfr

Ok, I have received a letter confirming that no reimbursements will be made on feuille de soins dated prior to the granting of my right to French healthcare.


----------



## ccm47

Try talking to the DWP Overseas Healthcare team who issued the S1. It may be that they will reimburse you some or all of the costs incurred in the interim period. If you don't ask you certainly won't get and if you have the right telephone provider here in France all calls to the UK are free.


----------



## Bluehorizonfr

Thanks for this. I'll give them a call and post my findings here.


----------



## Bluehorizonfr

OK, despite the letter from AMELI in France, NHS Business Services confirm that I was covered from the start date of my S1 and should have reimbursement of all feuille de soins issued after that date.

I will be speaking with our local office to sort this out and will post details of what happens.


----------

